# 138 dupe? Or even anything similar?



## aggrolounge (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know of something like this brush? I want it so badly, but if you know me or have seen my fotd's, you know I wouldn't spend $52 on a brush! Even if I was willing, it's not an option right now. So any ideas are much appreciated! TIA


----------



## almmaaa (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry no help here but I would also love to know if there is a dupe for it.


----------



## summerblue (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_Does anyone know of something like this brush? I want it so badly, but if you know me or have seen my fotd's, you know I wouldn't spend $52 on a brush! Even if I was willing, it's not an option right now. So any ideas are much appreciated! TIA_

 
No dupe that I know of, otherwise, I would already have it!

During MAC's upcoming 25%-off sale next week, with the discount, the brush is only $39.  If you can't do it financially during this sale then you have between now & MAC's 25%-off Holiday Sale in December to save up $60 & you can get this brush & something else w/ free shipping!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Royal & Langnickel make what looks like a dupe!  
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/r...chaels-129243/
it's 24.99.
My only concern is it looks like it might be a little smaller, but I don't own it thus I don't know for sure...


----------



## alka1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't seen any dupes of the 138 brush. The one pictured in the link above looks pretty close, but it's hard to tell from a single picture.

I have the 138 and it's one of my two favorite mac brushes. If you can, try and get it for 25% off next week..


----------



## summerblue (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd call R&L CS & see if there's any local stores carrying the brush so you can see it firsthand. Also, ask them if you order online & use it, can you return it & if you don't use it, is there a return restocking fee.

It's $25 + shipping & if you have to return it, you'll be out shipping both ways. For < $14 more, you're better off buying the MAC during the sale because you know MAC's quality, the great reviews the 138's been getting, & if you need to, you can return it w/o any problems. To save < $14, I wouldn't order a brush I've never seen which from the linked thread has only several reviews; one of them negative. 

Although the 138 hasn't been stocked in my MAC stores, I've gotten to try out the SAs 138s on a couple of occasions & it is a *super nice brush* that I'm ordering during the sale.


----------



## aggrolounge (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Royal & Langnickel make what looks like a dupe! 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/r...chaels-129243/
it's 24.99.
My only concern is it looks like it might be a little smaller, but I don't own it thus I don't know for sure..._

 
That one looks perfect! I wonder if it's safe to use with liquids/creams? I've never heard of that company.. having fun surfing their website. I bet I'll gather up a hefty order eventually...

Thanks all! Right now isn't a great spending time for me in general.. otherwise I'd be all over the MAC sale.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 21, 2009)

has anybody bought the Royal & Langnickel brushes yet?


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 26, 2009)

anyone???


----------



## angelD (Feb 14, 2011)

Were you able to find a dupe? I was looking around for a cheap 138 on ebay with no luck. My friend got a tapered brush that looks just like the 138 for less than 20 dollars at sigma.com
  	Here's the link, http://www.sigmabeauty.com/product_p/f35.htm  I'm ordering mine right now.


----------

